# Tractor stuck overnight



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Spreading manure last night until after dark and got tractor buried while cutting accross a fallow field on my way to spread. Then the other tractor battery cable frayed and shorted out so my help tractor would not start. So gotta fix it today inbetween two loads of hay to deliver and 2 beef deliveries. Gotta get the stuck tractor started today while warm, we have been in the teens over night and the White don't like starting when cold. Any of ya know that feeling leaving your tractor out there stuck over night?


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Been there, I had the truck stuck this spring, had the use the big guy to pull it out and been stuck a few times feeding the cows. The good news for the feeder tractor is the loader, it always gets me out so far. But here are some pictures that I hope take the sting out...they are really stuck...that is unless yours in worse...then you owe us a picture. Wish I had a picture of a place I got stuck two years ago while mowing and hitting a wet spot, it belongs in the line below...

View attachment 1338
View attachment 1337
View attachment 1336


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehe, don't feel bad guys, check these out.

www.profi.com - Disaster pictures


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys, I am not stuck that bad. I just got done delivering a load and got one more to do then I am gonna get the 1105 out there to fetch the 105.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So the Massey to the rescue of the White.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Well they are all part of the AGCO family these days ;-) ...we could even use my Allis to rescue a Massey...lol

I know the mud season makes me want a MFWD more all the time...the old 2955 is two wheel drive and loves to get hung up in the feedlot during mud season


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I have got to tell this story on my dad after reading those... We had leased a 8400T JD on tracks in the late 90's and we were talking about this peice of land that we have with a spring in it. The spring is on top of a knoll and creates a swamp that covers about 10 or 12 acres, we have gotten everything we own stuck in this swamp from year to year, you can't tell where the mud starts, it will look dry as a bone on top but it won't hold up a toddler. This swamp grows cattails in the center and as I said the outer limits change all of the time. dad decides that he should try and disc this down, So he starts to go around the outside in rounds working his way to the center... after some time and getting most of this swamp done, the bottom falls out! I've seen stuck before, but this is beyond any idea I had about stuck. Mud up to the doors of the cab, over the tracks and the disc was mostly visible. I don't think he even stayed in the seat when it went down, it didn't start to cut in and then loose traction and dig down, it just got swallowed by the earth. Needless to say, but I had to wipe tears from my eyes from the laughing, just as I start to compose myself and start to drive the 8400 (the one with the BIG chain wrapped around the 3pt hitch arms) over to pull him out, he stepped off of the track and suck past him knees. We were prepared for the mud in the sense that we had another tractor in the feild with chain at the ready, but I was not prepared to fall out of the seat laughing at the ol' man because he drove in where he could not walk out of... We had to dig this sloppy wet sand out to see the drawbar to unhook the disc so it could be pulled back with the other tractor. After the disc was out of the way Dad got in the cab of the track tractor and backed up and out of the hole it was in. No pull no nothin' I was to say the least amazed.
And since that fall, we don't own that farm anymore. Just so you know, that swamp was tiled at 12.5' spacing, and when it was tiled it took the widest pads I had ever seen on a tile plow and two D8s to pull it! If you see cattails stay the hell away.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...that really says something for the tracked John Deere...I could only imagine the knot in my stomach if I was your dad when that one went down. Glad it came out easy.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Got it out today. Yes, the Massey had to rescue that White. Massey almost went down, of course I had my lady friend driving and she did not know what she was doing so that made things harder.


----------

